# Just saying hello



## joshpb (Aug 9, 2006)

Hey guys,

I just thought I would introduce myself.  I am 22 year old Christian college student.  I started karate about 10 months ago because of my great admiration of Chuck Norris and the martial arts.  I am a 7th gup in the World Tang Soo Do Association, training under Master Strong (7th Dan) who was trained by Grandmaster Jae Chul Shin (who trained Chuck Norris).  I would love to talk to any martial artist of any rank of any style who would like to chat.  Contact information can be found in my profile.

Thanks and Tang Soo!!


----------



## pstarr (Aug 9, 2006)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Shaolinwind (Aug 9, 2006)

joshpb said:
			
		

> Hey guys,
> 
> I just thought I would introduce myself. I am 22 year old Christian college student. I started karate about 10 months ago because of my great admiration of Chuck Norris and the martial arts. I am a 7th gup in the World Tang Soo Do Association, training under Master Strong (7th Dan) who was trained by Grandmaster Jae Chul Shin (who trained Chuck Norris). I would love to talk to any martial artist of any rank of any style who would like to chat. Contact information can be found in my profile.
> 
> Thanks and Tang Soo!!


 
A pleasure to have you with us..   Com up sum ni da for visiting!


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Aug 9, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Drac (Aug 9, 2006)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## MJS (Aug 9, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!:supcool: 

Mike


----------



## stone_dragone (Aug 9, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 9, 2006)

Howdy and welcome!!  Hope you enjoy.

Jeff


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 9, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting!


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 9, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting
Terry


----------



## Kensai (Aug 9, 2006)

Heeello old chap! Enjoy yourself, life's too short not to! :asian:


----------



## Swordlady (Aug 9, 2006)

Welcome to MT, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## stickarts (Aug 9, 2006)

welcome!


----------



## HKphooey (Aug 9, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Kacey (Aug 9, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## matt.m (Aug 9, 2006)

joshpb said:
			
		

> Hey guys,
> 
> I just thought I would introduce myself. I am 22 year old Christian college student. I started karate about 10 months ago because of my great admiration of Chuck Norris and the martial arts. I am a 7th gup in the World Tang Soo Do Association, training under Master Strong (7th Dan) who was trained by Grandmaster Jae Chul Shin (who trained Chuck Norris). I would love to talk to any martial artist of any rank of any style who would like to chat. Contact information can be found in my profile.
> 
> Thanks and Tang Soo!!


 
Hello and welcome.  I study TKD and Hapkido.  See you in the KMA section. Have Fun.


----------



## Lisa (Aug 9, 2006)

Welcome! :wavey:


----------



## kelly keltner (Aug 9, 2006)

welcome


----------



## J-Man (Aug 9, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Ping898 (Aug 9, 2006)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## Kreth (Aug 10, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Josh.


----------



## John Brewer (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi Josh and Welcome.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Aug 13, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Josh!


----------



## Ninjamom (Aug 13, 2006)

Hey, Josh!!

Welcome to the neighborhood!  You'll find the natives to be friendly and knowledgeable.

Where are you going to college and what are you studying?  Are you in an on-campus MA group or off-campus?


----------



## michelle_gonzales74 (Aug 14, 2006)

hello josh....


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 14, 2006)

Welcome

I have been interested in Tang Soo Do for sometime now, although I do not train it. I look forward to hearing more about it.


----------

